# Welches Notebook ist besser?



## mille (11. Februar 2004)

Hey

... oder ist überhaupt eins besser als das andere?

hier das erste [1130euro]:

[quot]
CPU :Mobile Intel® Pentium® M Prozessor 1,4 GHz 
Display : 15" XGA 
Arbeitsspeicher : 512 MB DDR-RAM 
Festplatte : 20 GB 
Wireless LAN : Intel Pro2100 WLAN 
Laufwerk: CDRW-Laufwerk 
I/O Schnittstellen : 2x USB 2.0, VGA, TV-Out, 
FireWire, 1x PCMCIA Typ II 
Modem/LAN : 56 K / V 90; 10/100 intern 
VGA : Intel® Montara GM 
Maus: Optische Scroll Maus PS/2 
Netzwerk: 10/100 MBit TX LAN onboard 
Schnittstellen: 2xPS/2,6xUSB2.0,Parallel,Serial 
Garantie: 24 Monate Pick-up-Return-Service 
[/quot]

hier das 2te [1230 euro]:

[quot]
PROCESSOR: Intel Centrino 1,4GHz
RAM MEMORY: 2x256MB
HARDDISK: 40GB fest integriert
FLOPPY: extern per USB
CD-ROM: DVD/CD-RW Combo
DISPLAY: 15,0" XGA TFT
RESOLUTION: 1024x768, 16,7 Mio
GRAPHIK SYSTEM: i855GM 3D AGP DVMT
GRAPHIK MEMORY: bis 64MB VRAM
TRACKPAD: Touchpad
INTERFACE:
3x USB 2.0, Par,FIR, S-Video, Wireless,
Aud, VGA
PCMCIA: 1x TypII
AUDIO: PCI 3D Stereo Sound
LOUDSPEAKER/MICRO: ja/ja
BATTERY: Li-Ion
OPERATIONAL LIFE: ca. 3 Std.
SOFTWARE: XP-Home
WEIGHT: 3,27kg
DIMENSIONS (WXHXD):: 333x32x276 mm
Garantie: 2 Jahre Bring In / 1 Jahr International
OPTIONALES Zubehör:

Ersatzakku 562812, Ersatznetzteil 562813, externes Floppy

SUPPORT:Händler+Endkunden Hotl.:01805-009898,Pickup:0531/2106780 

OTHERS: Intel i855GM Chipsatz, 400MHz System Bus, Intel PRO/Wireless 2100, 10/100 Ethernet, 56K Modem V.92
+ 08/15 Notebooktasche
[/quot]

Und warum ist welcher Besser?
Ich brauche das Notebook zum PHP Coden, zocken von nicht so extrem aufwendigen spielen, surfen und fürs Studium - sollte also paar jahre gut funzen.....


Wäre dankbar .

PS: lange akkuzeit is mir wichtig


----------



## Johannes Postler (11. Februar 2004)

Ich würde zum zweiten tendieren, weil:

1) 40 GB HDD ist schon wichtig. Mir sind 20 GB zu wenig (aus Erfahrung)
2) Centrino haben lange Laufzeiten

Bei Spielen wirds wohl mit beiden nicht so rosig aussehen, weil beide Shared Memory haben. Wenns irgendwie geht würde ich auf jeden Fall einen eigenen Grafikchip nehmen. Selbst wenn der nur 32 MB hat merkt man dass doch deutlich.
Von welchem Hersteller sind die Geräte? Ich kann auf jeden Fall Samsung empfehlen. War zwar etwas teuerer, aber mein P 10 C XTC 1700 läuft nach 1,5 Jahren wie am ersten Tag und hat nicht einen Kratzer oder sonst eine Beschädigung (und ich bin nicht vorsichtig damit umgegangen!).
Hoffe ich konnte helfen.
tirolausserfern


----------



## won_gak (12. Februar 2004)

Ich würde auch zum zweiten tendieren.

Denn:

Centrino

Ich habe einen Mobile P4 1,8. Wenn ich Glück habe kann ich ein bis eineinhalb Stunden damit arbeiten. Dann Tschüss. Kommt natürlich auf die Anwendungen an. Aber der Intel SpeedStep ist noch nicht ganz so optimal (oder die Akkus sind noch nicht so stark. BRENNSTOFFZELLE!)

Ich habe mir aber sagen lassen, dass Apple Lappys noch längere Laufzeiten haben. Also, wenn du auf das Zocken mehr oder weniger verzichten kannst vielleicht doch einen Apfel. Obwohl diese natürlich auch teurer sind.

Ich habe einen Toshiba. Die Geräte von diesem Hersteller kann ich echt empfehlen. Gut durchdachte, saubere Verarbeitung (AHH hatte auch mal Cola auf der Tastatur, weil so ein Depp... ). Ein wenig teurer zwar, aber es lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## mille (12. Februar 2004)

Intressant.

Also Centrino System sollte es schon sein!

um die 1200Euro 

Kennt jemand Notebooks die für diese Preis klasse äußert gut sind?
Auf das zocken kann ich schon weitesgehend verzichten, wenn dann will ich höchstens mal in einer Pause ein Strategiespiel alà Anno 1503 oder Command And Conquer spielen - also keine Grafisch sehr aufwendigen Spiele.

Wichtig ist mir aber dennoch das das Teil ordentlich stabil,lange und schnell läuft, wenn ich da FTP Programme, Internet Explorer, Musik, Diverse Programme (Photoshop, Editor, DReamweaver etc) an habe, moechte ich also nicht das der PC dauernd hängt - so wie mein hässlicher PIII 450 Mhz an dem ich hier sitze 


MFG millZ


----------



## Grimreaper (12. Februar 2004)

Wichtig ist auch die Auflösung. Fürn Gamer ist 1024x768 als native Auflösung optimal, da von allen Spielen unterstützt und nicht allzuviel Rechenaufwand.

Zum Arbeiten ist ne höhere Auflösung eigentlich besser (z. B. 1400x1040). Andererseits stören sich manche dann an der recht kleinen Schrift etc.

Ich würd auch das untere empfehlen, da mir 20 GB niemals reichen würden (allein wenn du mal dran denkst, dass 15% fürs Defragmentieren frei sein sollen).

Übrigens haben Centrino's so um die 3-4 Stunden Laufzeit, teilweise auch bis zu 2 Stunden mehr

Wer sind denn die Hersteller? Guter Support ist gerade bei nem Notebook für mich ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium.

mfg Grimreaper

[edit]
Benq hat ein gutes Centrino für rund 1200 € im Angebot - Joybook 5000.
[/edit]


----------



## Johannes Postler (13. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Grimreaper _
> *
> Ich würd auch das untere empfehlen, da mir 20 GB niemals reichen würden (allein wenn du mal dran denkst, dass 15% fürs Defragmentieren frei sein sollen).
> *



Woher kenn ich das bloß...


----------



## mille (13. Februar 2004)

jo, das Notebook von BenQ ist auch interessant!

Das Joybook 5000... hat jemand damit positive/negative Erfahrungen?


----------

